# Electric step fix



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

I just thought I'd post about an electrical problem I had with my Euramobil. I'm just about to sell it so I wanted everything in perfect order. But typically the electric step had chosen now to mess around and had started to refuse to come out on occasions. Or if it did, it would move out in jerks. There was no problem with retracting it, it would always pop in at its normal snappy speed.

I had checked the step wasn't fouling or seized so I decided to check the switch. I removed the switch complete and then took off the printed circuit board (four phillips screws). This revealed that underneath each end of the rocker switch lay a tiny button. I checked the buttons (which turn out to be called 'tactile switches') with a multi meter and discovered the one that moves the step out was faulty. I found various tutorials online on de-soldering and re-soldering tactile swiches on computer games etc and decided to give it a try... I already own a soldering iron but I bought a 'de-soldering pump' on ebay for £2.69 and 10 tactile switches (minimum order!) for an amazing £1.32.

I'm pretty handy generally but I have never done any soldering work on small circuits. I found it quite easy and it only took me half an hour or so. And now everything is perfect again!

This shows that these switches aren't necessarily just 'chuckaway' things and can sometimes be repaired cheaply. Might come in handy for anyone with an older van if new complete switches are hard to source. Anyway, here are links to the de-soldering pump and the tactile switches I used for anyone interested.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261160439...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1390wt_1014

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170932555...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1639wt_1092

Oh, and if anyone wants nine spare tactile switches, I'm yer man! :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I also have 9 of them now - great minds think alike!  Doesn't take long or too much hassle does it?

Colin


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

camallison said:


> I also have 9 of them now - great minds think alike!  Doesn't take long or too much hassle does it?
> 
> Colin


 :lol: I'd definately do another one rather than buy a whole new switch. My top tips for any other folks who do this job are:

Handle the wiring multiplug and the circuit board gently.

Have the soldering iron properly warmed up. It only needs literally a second to melt the solder.

Buy a desolder pump and don't worry about putting the (Teflon) nozzle almost toching as you press the button to suck in the molten solder.

Use electrical contact cleaner or meths to de-grease before soldering using as little solder as possible. (The other switches on the board give a guide to how little you need) Good luck!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am always impressed by you guys who can do such repairs. Unfortunately, if I tried that, the next stop would be to the accessory shop for a set of stand alone steps!!

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Well worth a go.

Well dune


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Funnily enough I had exactly the same problem, my step would retract prefectly ok, pressing the button up but when I tried to open by pressing the button down I would hear a small whirrr and it would try and open but nothing.

I knew all the motor etc was well greased so thought it must be the switch. Bought a new switch and hey presto, working perfect.

The steps pull quite alot of amps and if any of the contacts are slightly worn it wont pull enough amps to operate so although the retract would work it was the open (bottom) set of contacts worn.

Luckily I have a family friend in the electrical business so didnt pay the £19.99 which camperuk wants for the switch step! They are Berker (german) and cant believe the mark up on them. Same for 240v sockets, camperuk wants £13.99 but I can get them for significantly less, so if anyone wants any of the Berker range of plugs/switches etc let me know.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine is on a panel that includes two light switches. I think it must be a dedicated Euramobil one.










This is the offending 'step open' micro/tactile switch I replaced. The little rubber cover just pulls off and you solder it from the other side.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Steps*

"""Funnily enough I had exactly the same problem, my step would retract prefectly ok, pressing the button up but when I tried to open by pressing the button down I would hear a small whirrr and it would try and open but nothing."""

Could that be because you press out on arrival but rely on the ignition to retract the steps on leaving?

My Omnistep also gave problems. But that was down to power jetting.

IMO they are all not fit for purpose.


----------

